# Cute picture contest ~voting~



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All of the pictures were great I found it hard to decide but here are the top ten. One will be in each post (I'm not very good at this)

888vegas888


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

here is arksly's entry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

beau159's entry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

kstinson's entry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

marlea warlea's entry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

missdv's entry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

sarahandlola's entry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

silverspur's entry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

spiritedlittlecopperspots entry


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

whisper22's entry


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

come on guys!!! lolz


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

voted


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Pease make more contests there are no new ones!!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok looks like SpiritedLittleCopperSpots has won congratulations


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Darn, too late! I was going to vote for Spots anyway, though :lol:. Congrats, that is a cute picture!

Marlea, if there's not enough open, instead of blaming others, how 'bout YOU open one?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Yay!  Thank You everybody for the votes.

Hmmm, well now I have to decide which horse to choose....
Okay, I narrowed it down to two. Apachewhitesox since you are nice enough to offer a drawing, I will let you decide which you would rather do. :wink:

The first one is my QH mare, Jazz.
The second one is of my miniature leopard appy, Kozmo.
(if you choose Kozmo, feel free to leave off the faded halter, and I'd love it if you drew him level instead of on that bit of uphill ground...)
Thank you again!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Darn, too late! I was going to vote for Spots anyway, though :lol:. Congrats, that is a cute picture!
> 
> Marlea, if there's not enough open, instead of blaming others, how 'bout YOU open one?


i'm not blaming anyone!! I'm not even getting upset/angry in anyway... chill dude!!


----------

